# Water marks(?) on alloys under lacquer



## traveller (Dec 11, 2009)

Any ideas on what's causing this damage to my alloys, or how I can remove it? I thought at first it was just water marks, but several Halfrauds potions have failed to shift it, as has AutoGlym's alloy wheel cleaner.
























__
https://flic.kr/p/26453589536


__
https://flic.kr/p/26206647950


__
https://flic.kr/p/26479507185


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Looks like the clear coat has started to fail and the alloy is corroding underneath.

There is no easy cure, either strip the lacquer and polish the alloy and leave it bare. It will be high maintenance and need polishing quite regularly. Not advisable on something used all year round.

You could get them refurbished with the lip re-cut and lacquered, although many places won't warranty a lacquered diamond cut wheel because they're so prone to corroding under the lacquer.

Or get them refurbished in an all over paint finish, which means the same thing can't happen again, but you lose the shiney rim.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Hard to tell 100% I would try some Megs wheel brightener on them, if it can be shifted then it will shift it if not then looking like a refurb as suggested.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like the lacquer has moisture under it only way to fix that is to have them refurbished.

No matter of products is going to wash that off.


----------



## traveller (Dec 11, 2009)

Disappointing, really, as the wheels are only about five years old. Right, well I did get a powder coating kit for my birthday so it looks like I'll get to have a play with that then!


----------

